# RRs now build bridges like us!!!!



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

This is pretty amazing...Building a real RR bridge like we build model bridges


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow Mike, four days to do all that. Amazing.
Paul


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice link. Never seen a bridge built that way before.

They could have saved some time by buying the bridge and having it delivered.









RR bridge installation

They could try Bridges 'r Us, Bridge Depot, BridgeMart, or WalBridge,.....
I went to the Plano Train Show (Jan. 2012) for my bridge and delivered it myself.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Almost like us... I didn't see the 0-5-0 big hook I use!








With those pavers stacked on each side it looks like they expect the road to get wider. 

Happy Rails 

John


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm still trying to figure out what those "filler boxes" were that they placed on top of one another on each side of the bridge after it was put in place. Perhaps they're just a way to reduce the amount of fill that had to be placed in there.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm still trying to figure out what those "filler boxes" were that they placed on top of one another on each side of the bridge after it was put in place. Perhaps they're just a way to reduce the amount of fill that had to be placed in there. 

Hi Mike, great video! 

I think those boxes you are referring to are large foam blocks. They are often used as lightweight bridge abutment fill where the underlying soils are soft and they are worried about differential settlement between the bridge (which is usually supported by piles) and the adjacent abutment fill. 

Keith


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish there was a slow motion options...it goes so fast. One thing I noted is the massive amount of steel plating they used to make a solid foundation for all the track/crane operations. They moved the steel plating in and out and around dozens of time as the construction progressed. It's amazing how versatile the large back hoes are...digging, loading, pile driving, and craning. I especially like the "bucket brigade" they formed when they dug out the underpass.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Very similar to what they've been doing on the freeways here in Utah.. Build the bridge to the side, then move it into place.. Cuts traffic delays considerably... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqyZ1HT0yMA&list=UUNIA7ewyUo-ukjJItWfVNCg&index=35&feature=plcp 



I drive under this bridge every day.. One day there was nothing there, the next day, bam.. a bridge..


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

The rig used to transport the bridge into place is really impressive. It has to have some kind of computer-assisted control system to keep everything aligned during transport. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a Goldhofer equipment transporter.

http://www.goldhofer.de/gh-en/modul...hicles.php

Power tools... 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW !! Incredible. I don't think us Seabees could have done it any quicker.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like some kind of European project. Looks like it could have been cheaper and faster using a steel type bridge or over pass. Later RJD


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 12 Feb 2012 02:25 PM 
Looks like some kind of European project. Looks like it could have been cheaper and faster using a steel type bridge or over pass.[/b] Later RJD 




Maybe, but how many structures do we have that are still in use and well over a thousand years old, in most cases, and two Millenia and more in others. We build bridges that need major work in fifty years time. Look at the Roman viaducts. You can build all you want from steel, but good old rock is hard to wear down, and it doesn't rust.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Took 8 days for me, but that's just 'cause my 4G is barely keeping up tonight.

This is Illinois. Law requires...

1. Set up the daleks so all the traffic has to squeeze into 2 lanes.
2. Wait a minimum of 5 months.
3. Dig a big hole in the middle.
4. Abandon for 3 or more months.
5. Put up new stop lights so you only go 1 direction at a time on the remaining 2 lanes.
6. Some time next year.
7. Put up detour signs so traffic has to go somewhere else.
8. Demolish the whole works.
9. Wait till next year
... 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

